# lower control arm



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i bent my lower control arm on my 92 SE maxima.... i dont wanna pay the $700 i was quoted to replace it. so what tools do i need to replace it. i found the part i need w/ bushings and bearins for $90. i know there are some huge bolts on it but not sure of the size

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/suspension/control_arm_bushing/control_arm_bushing.shtml

you can ignore 90% of the stuff in there since you're just removing and replacing it. for that, it's a 15 min job.

ummm, 27, 22, 17, 14mm I think are all you need.


----------

